# Whats your worst plowing bad habbit??



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Since we are all waiting for the snow to fall , thought id see what everybodys "bad habbits" are . ( pleaseeee no flask comments  casey  ) Gotta say mine are not coming to a complete stop before shifting ( dont do that often , about once per event ... just see dollar bills flying away) . My other one is backing up before i check the mirrors. Lot of close calls doing that , thankfully no "strikes" . This might be a dead thread , but id thought id try.

Scott


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

my worst habbit has to be putting the truck in reverse before looking. i usually put it in reverse quickly looking, and back up a tad bit, but ive had a few close calls of people sneaking in behind me.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Lately, I have been backing up too closely to bushes and tree branches. I think I can go back another few inches and then SCRAAAATCH! I backed into a bunch of sumac a few days ago that scratched up my taillight. I've been considering yanking my tailgate to give a better view.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

*Leaving my wallet in my back pocket*

I usually wear a large set of cotton duck bib overalls and a heavy duck coat,which has no access to get at your pockets.Wallet is usually stuffed in my back pocket.Means I have to do the "Big Striptease" in a crowded coffee shop to pay for my Java.You'd think by now I'd learn to put my wallet somewhere else,but it always happens.


----------



## Yardworks (Aug 28, 2000)

Many times I forget to strap the Keg down in back. When I take off it slids away from the cab and rips the tapper line right out of the cab. The line usually gets cut on the sharp edges of the hole I drill into the cab. It's a real bummer.


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

LMAO Yardworks !!


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmmmm i have a new idea for Ebay.....ill be rich , filthy rich i tell ya


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

Listening to the weatherman, and taking his word for GOLD. Did it when I plowed for a Lawn and Snow back in the day, still catch myself doing it. I prep, double check and triple check materials, you know the usual, starts even when they are predicting it 4 and 5 days out. 

What a bummer,,, getting better though.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Ebay sucks, I have three THOUSAND GALLONS of beer on hand and I don't look where I am backing up!


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

LOL
I hear you offroad.

I usually stay up all night... The night before.  

Cant sleep when I hear the big ones comming...

Then It fizzles.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

I agree with you Sno, I am usually up late anyway... and its been getting worse... and the last couple of storms fizzle out to 1" or less so no work... bites...

And Yard, if you strap the keg just under your flashing strob light... to raise it up a little higher.. and use gravity wiith the hose going thru the drivers windows that we all leave open plowing it works well..... .


Pete


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Do it the canadian way...eh

Use a small electric fuel pump,and a draft spigot on the dash.Gravity doesn't flow fast enough


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well theres only really one thing i do wrong.i forget to clean myself out before i go out plowing for 10 12 hours.number 2 seems to sneak up after getting in and out of the truck a few times.so i end up going out for 2 hours.drive all the way back to my house because its the only place i will go.......lol lol.typing about this makes me wanna go now...........i'll finish this later gotta run......fast!


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

1.) Being unable to sleep the night before the storm.
2.) Not turning off my strobes between jobs. 
3.) Not looking well before backing. (no accidents thought)


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Either smoking or have a dip, since I have quit both recently, but is seems to keep me awake after long hours. That and watching the weather all the time, praying for more snow.

John


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

The one and only one that I have, that I can think of was mentioned above, not looking before backing up consistently. I usually remember to, but sometimes I catch myself just starting to back up and then I think, oh crap, I forgot to look first. This usually happens when doing a lot, you get into a mode where you plow forward, stop, raise plow, back up, drop plow, and repeat. You go back and forth enough times, you start to not look back EVERYtime, you start to look every other time. LOL. Never backed into anything yet, due to not looking while plowing luckily. Its a terrible habbit to have. Mike


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok I have done this twice now. I have a guy who talks to much on the radio, the stuff if funny but your hear him all the time. So i am sitting there saying to myself, please shut up. So what do I do, some how click the mike open and say shut up. The next thing every guy is saying gee man lighten up. 

Geoff


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Not getting a proper sleep before a storm or stoping for a cat nap.


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

Forgetting about that Hazelnut I just bought at 1am when its 130 and have to push a few piles back -LOL!!! 

I also forgot quite a bit about the seat belt this past storm, when leaving larger lots. 

I somehow hit the alley light switch and was highlighting homes for about 3 blocks before I realized it was on between neighborhood routes.


----------



## PPM (Sep 12, 2002)

*Bad Habbit*

I normally don't get enough sleep like tonite we've got about 3'' sofar and still a light snow comming down, Iam working right now at my "full time job" untill 9 pm then Ill go home half hour away probably an hour now with all the [email protected]#$$%% on the road. I wont sleep cause Im excited about the snow, I ll go out around 2 am and get home for 10 am luckaly I have tomorow off but normally during the week Ill need to be for 9am or 3 pm, by then I ll be very tired and not perform well. Mix in a little of eveyone elses bad habbits it makes for an interesting nite/day but it always gets done !!!


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

My wosrt habit so far in backing up too close to old snowbanks. I hnow have a small collection of ben spinner shafts, deflectors and drop chutes. Also go ta little close to a dumpster too. 

The biggest bad habbit among my guys which drives me insane is shifting before the truck has come to a complete stop!!
Casey


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Chain Smoking.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

*loud pipes save lives!! and ruin peoples sleep*

My worst habbit is letting the pipes on my 97 (headers and high flow cats, no mufflers  ) sound off when plowing. Its great when plowing busy parking lots, lets people know I am coming. But I sometimes forget when I use it on res. jobs. Other than that not loking when backing.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

66Construction - Make yourself a spinner guard for the back of that truck ! It only took one time bending the spinner shaft before I realized I needed some protection.Try a piece of 2X2 tubing in your hitch,or bolted to the bumper,with another piece tacked on the end to form a little bumper out past the back end of the salter.Cheap,and no more damage.

I tend to chain smoke as well when out for long periods,and as I get older I'm really paying for it more and more,time to quit.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Team_Yamaha - try it with a 5" straight piped Cummins


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Sticking my finger in my nose right before I make contact with a large pile


----------



## rockcrusher4x4 (Dec 23, 2002)

The only one I can think of off the bat is sometimes letting the wife come along! LOL
Joe


----------



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

The backing up thing......I think everyone does that...you seem to get relaxed after a couple hours of plowing. After my route one day, I was finishing up the neighbors drive across the street and had the ole lady watching from the upstairs window then.. BEEP BEEP (Nextel) "Hey...you just pushed my car into the curb"..I didn't even realize it, I backed right into her car and slid it across the street to the curb...lucky no damage. Try explaining that to the insurance company.. hehe. The seatbelt thing too. I can't stand wearing it while in a lot, but I know I should...at least from site to site.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

*my habit*

seat belt undone, head all the way out the window (making sure to get nice and close to things), and drinking too much coffee. The occasional forget to stop before reverse too


----------



## jbelandscape (Nov 27, 2002)

Dipping,
and to go along with that, spitting in to a fresh cup of coffee after 10hrs. wasting a $1.10.

Jeff
JBE Landscape Mgmt.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

Pretty much the same as everyone else, not stopping before changing gears and backing up before I look. Of course after reading this thread I will probably end up with some new ones....


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

turning on the tractor PTO for the blower without looking.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

waterchikn

LMAO

Hahhaaaaa

Get some sleep man!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Sno _
> *LOL
> I hear you offroad.
> 
> ...


same here bro. 

~Nate~


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I am too dumb to buy a nice coffee mug with a wide bottom on it, my skinny cup ends up spilling all over my plow list, every single time I go out. Maybe a bit of velcro on the bottom will work...


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

If I admitted "not looking before I back up" someone would probably use it against me in court someday. So I'll say, I ALWAYS look before backing up, or going forward for that matter....

We generally load our salters with just the amount specified for that particular location. I salt til it's empty, then walk back and give it a good shake to get whatever's left in it to fall to the bottom. I turn the salter on again as I'm driving away to get rid of that last bit, and then forget to turn it off. Go to load the salter 45 minutes later after plowing the next lot and find it still running.... 

(BTW Firemedic, it's obviously not a dead thread at all. I think it's a real good one...)


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

More than once last year I almost forgot to put the truck in reverse before backdragging by a garage door  

This year I decided to put the truck in reverse first and then drop the blade when backdragging. The training is working so far.

-Tim


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

> *Originally posted by flakesmeangreen *
> _... This year I decided to put the truck in reverse first and then drop the blade when backdragging. The training is working so far.
> _


LMAO!!! Thats too funny.

Everywhere you look people tell you to implement as many systems as possible throughout your organization. I always tell 'em if they could see the desk they would know why my first system should be the TrapperKeeper -LOL!!!

Glad to see its paying off for you!!!


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

here's one for ya, i used to take the dog along plowing cause he always asked me nicely.......don't do it anymore tho cause he started puking from all the back and forth jerking, thats my rule,ya puke twice in my truck and no more rides for you!!
dan


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

> *Originally posted by DYNA PLOW *
> _... thats my rule,ya puke twice in my truck and no more rides for you!!_


Glad you werent the DD back in college, or for the bachelor parties as the crew got older from the old 'hood -LMAO!!!

Been an awful lot of cabs takin the guys to the wrong addresses back in those days -LOL!!!


----------



## PLOWMAN21157 (Nov 14, 2002)

Trying to finish the last couple hours of plowing while sleeping!! I am just not 21 years old anymore


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

After a few hrs, I tend to back into snow banks a lot,got the bent spinner shaft to show off.Also I tend to forget to turn off the strobes between stops sometimes.Also forget to fill the washer fluid after a storm once on a while,I now do it right after every storm.My 4" piped Cummins sounds incredible when i roll into it in a tight alley,or backing into the 120 ft truck bay at the truck wash.


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Forgetting to put the truck back in 2 wheel drive after leaving a customer when the roads are clear.

Bob V


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Putting the coffee on the dash and forgetting to take it off before you pull into a lot at 40 mph and drop the blade.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by landman _
> *Putting the coffee on the dash and forgetting to take it off before you pull into a lot at 40 mph and drop the blade. *


More like forgetting to slow down to a safe speed before dropping the blade.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

I was only kidding about droping the blade at 40 mph, gees if I did something stupid like that I would probably put my head through the windshield.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

whats wrong with dropping the blade at 40mph ??? you guys are no fun 

Mine has to be not waking up and having my employee call me and say hey get out bed there's 5" of snow out here. I have done it 4 times so far this year......i'm either getting old or or or or i don't know


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

*Pit Stop*

I will post this for someone I used to plow with...

His bad was his own fault, drank coffee like there was no tomorrow, not that was bad, but of course he had to go all of the time, and always opted for the side of the road. So we gave him the name Pit Stop when we saw him being ticketed on the side of the road on our way to the next stop... Call came over the scanner as indecent exposure...  Not that anyone carried police scanners.  Too funny...


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I never wear a seat belt. I always hang my head out the window( of course only near the curbs), Take the 7 day forcast literally. Get no sleep if there is a chance of snow. chain smoke. don't dip and I don't drink coffee. Couple of times I forgot my gloves. Never forgot the plow though. Objects are DEFINITLY closer than they appear in the mirror.(Damn bushes) And thinking its going to take less time to do a job than it really ends up taking.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

Forgetting where the speed bumps are. :realmad: I also once in a while forget i am going forward when I put the truck in reverse. Just cuuious, when you guys back up, do you turn around and look out your back window or do you use your mirrors to back up? I never look back I always look in the mirror. I only have to move my head 45 degrees in stead of 180, also I think you can see more with the mirrors. Just wondering what you guys do,


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I do both, depending on where Im plowing and how my neck feels that day, lol. Mike


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I only turn my head when it's daylight out and i can't see the other idiots coming


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

My worst habits are not wearing my seat belt, sticking my head out the window when plowing next to curbs and backing in snow piles.
I always turn my head around when backing up. I'd rather turn my head the extra 135 degrees if it means not backing in to someone or something.


----------



## fastrunner2 (Dec 1, 2002)

*leaving the strobe on!*

I think my worst habbit has to be forgetting to turn on my strobe light or turning it on and forgetting to turn the thing off when im done plowing...


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

I forget to turn off my sander floods and finally someone behind me flashes their high beams and reminds me.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Forgetting to close the sander gate  . Then forgetting to open it.:realmad:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

another bad habit of mine is forgeting to put the truck in hi, several times I have left a site and left the truck in 4 low..... a little preoccupied with getting finished and going home 


~Nate~


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

the oh crap i fergot to crap crap that i always have to take when i get in the truck


Jay


----------



## fordhipo (May 25, 2001)

Head out the window for curb edges is the worst and the dumbest is trying to rip off my turn signal to switch gears forgetting I'm not in the 580


----------



## dangerousdarren (Jan 13, 2003)

my worst is forgetting to turn off the stobe(i'll get back to the shop and the other guys are like hey turn off your light). also backing up before looking.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

fordhippo, LOL at ripping off the turn signal switch,I've done the same thing.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

I had to really think about it, after this long plowing you either have alot or none  .

The only thing I can think of is I sometimes plow & on the cell phone at the same time.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have had all of the mentioned as a bad habit, lol Mostly I have tried to talk on the phone while plowing, its too hard to do. I have also forgotten to turn off the rear floods and the strobe. Sometimes i forget to turn the strobe on, get tired of seeing it bouncing off of everything..... After having the tranny rebuilt, i always stop before shifting, and i try to look before i back, but we all make mistakes or get forgetful....  (never had that problem though, lol)


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I tried taking a call on my cell while plowing a few days ago. I couldn't do it, I had to stop plowing until I got off the phone. My hat goes off to you guys who can plow and be on the phone at the same time. It's not a bad plowing habbit, it's a skill.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I talk o nthe phone while im plowing all the time,i love my hands free setup best 70 bucks i ever spent,keeps my battery charged,and i can talk as if the person is sitting next to me.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I have a hands free setup for my phone as well, but it's a POS. I can barely hear through it and people can't hear me. I might have to invest in a new one.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I've been known to talk on the phone while loading trucks with a hydraulic excavator--no hands free setup. I'll hold the phone to my left ear while I lean to the left a little bit and use my elbow to work the swing/dipper joystick. I've only dented the truck once and broken a sideboard a couple of times....


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Gotta say rammin down a bone dry state road after plowin a driveway while still in 4 wheel drive,tears come to my eyes when i see the indicator light on 4x4 when i'm goin 55mph


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I havent had any tears yet but maybe I should have because I have left mine in 4wd many of times traveling down the highway in speeds of 50 or more, was that bad to do? and why is it bad?? Mike


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

We do 60+ in 4wd, can shift on the fly up to 50 it says in the owners manual. I would be more worried about local streets with turns in 4wd than the highway, turning on dry pavement is what causes binding. If you have trouble getting out of 4wd that is a clear sign of drivetrain bind. You are still lubricating everything in 4wd. I have heard stories of transfer cases exploding, never seen it in person. I would expect a driveshaft u-joint to go first. I think people worry about it more than they should but then again.....I have been proven wrong many times. I don't reccomend it, I just don't worry about it.

Howard


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I saw a t-case on a newer Dodge split in too last winter .

The lady said she was running 70mph on the interstate in 4x4. Cant remember what condition the roads were, but I imagine they were nearly bare and dry.

Talk about carnage.
Mark K


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

70mph in 4x4 that's just plain stupid. Wonder if she was a blonde?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Transfer cases WILL NOT explode due to running 70 MPH on the highway,unless there are other problems,like different tires sizes,low fluid,etc

You do 70 MPH in 2WD right ? The front diff will spin all day like that,just like the rear,driveshafts are the same.Most of the transfer case is spinning too in 2WD,so again,it's unlikely you'll have a problem.

Like chtucker said,sharp turns on dry pavement,or driveline windup,bindup,whatever,is what will kill parts in a hurry.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I hit 107 mph in the 1/4 mi in high range 4x4 in my 2000 Dodge,nothing has happened yet,I also launch it at 25psi of boost which is a little over 600 ft lbs of torque,and haze all 4 tires on blacktop.I have done this at least 30 times,in addition to plowing,and normal driving.A frozen U joint is what usually splits a t-case in 1/2.I leave mine in 4wd on the road when plowing,it wont hurt anything,so long as your tires are the same size all around.


----------



## MOE (Jan 18, 2000)

I forget to take OFF my seatbelt when I jump out to move a shopping cart. I almost strangled myself a couple of times.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

You get out to move a shopping cart.... I just move them with the plow...


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I had to put a transfer case in my 82 Chevy after my wife took it to the grocery store on dry roads in 4wd. Of course that was *my* fault...


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chtucker _
> *You get out to move a shopping cart.... I just move them with the plow... *


You got it......nothing like a late night game of shopping cart hockey 

.....unless you have a lexan snoway  ....don't ask me how I know.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Another bad habit.... ive never played "shopping cart hockey".


----------



## MOE (Jan 18, 2000)

Ahh, Now you understand why I plow my own lots. I OWN the supermarket.


----------

